# Colonial style casing / backband and alternatives



## Rob Duffner (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm glad to be part of this group as I just joined today but here's my issue, I have windows and door casing that appears to be 1x4 that was custom routed my down stairs is almost identical but has a backband. My current baseboard trim I've come to find has been screwed in by the previous owner and I can't remove it easily to cut it to accommodate backband around my doors maybe a multi tool with a blade but that doesn't sound fun. 

![currently installed trim](https://i.stack.imgur.com/bFKGc.jpg)

Since the trim is cut nearly identically, this below picture is the style I'm going for
![enter image description here](https://i.stack.imgur.com/a3zGD.jpg)
![enter image description here](https://i.stack.imgur.com/varca.jpg)

Ideally I don't want to add anymore width, so I was thinking of adding some shoetrim, basecap laid flat or stop trim around the outside edge to get the same look. I feel like it's wrong to do this, so before i start nailing away with some shoe trim i want to hear some ideas. The only concern i can think of would be the look of the trim from a side profile. Who knows, maybe I'm being a little OCD.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Use the backband trim, you're only going to add about 3/16" on each side.
Mike Hawkins


----------

